# 51



## anders1 (Jun 19, 2018)

Been trying to get this one together. Still have to do something about those blue fenders.


----------



## Sven (Jun 19, 2018)

Nice!!. I'm sure someone here at the CABE has a correct set of red fenders as well as the fender light.


----------



## the tinker (Jun 19, 2018)

anders1 said:


> View attachment 826002 Been trying to get this one together. Still have to do something about those blue fenders.



It's a kool bike.....go fenderless


----------



## anders1 (Jun 24, 2018)

Found some nice matching fenders today. They are pretty sun baked though. I’m thinking of maybe spraying them with a semigloss clear to darken them just a little bit to get a closer match? They used to be the same color as the bike. Does anyone have any suggestions? Maybe leave them as they are?


----------



## anders1 (Jul 13, 2018)

Well I started putting the old girl back together. I think the newly acquired fenders look great. I decided to go ahead and rethread the wheels, so now I just have her mocked up because I’m getting antsy. Still have to add the truss bars and a few more parts. I regressed everything. Please feel free to comment, I would appreciate any feedback. Really can’t wait to ride her down to the corner store...


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 13, 2018)

Hit those fenders with a little rubbing compound and you may be pleasantly surprised. V/r Shawn


----------



## anders1 (Jul 13, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Hit those fenders with a little rubbing compound and you may be pleasantly surprised. V/r Shawn



I’ll try that, thanks...


----------



## anders1 (Jul 16, 2018)

Wheels turned out very nice and straight. Cleaned up nice as well. Getting close, can’t wait...


----------



## anders1 (Jul 17, 2018)

Need to find the wright screw for the front fender to fork. I know I had it ... took the old girl for her first ride. She may be almost 70, but she rides like she’s 21 again. Very pleased with the way it’s turning out. Almost there.


----------



## anders1 (Jul 17, 2018)

anders1 said:


> Need to find the wright screw for the front fender to fork. I know I had it ... took the old girl for her first ride. She may be almost 70, but she rides like she’s 21 again. Very pleased with the way it’s turning out. Almost there.


----------



## anders1 (Jul 17, 2018)

.


----------



## anders1 (Jul 17, 2018)

This thing isn’t letting me add more photos for some reason?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 17, 2018)

frame and fork look like my bike in my avatar. mine is a 46. my rust is darker.


----------



## anders1 (Jul 17, 2018)

Hey that’s cool, pretty much the same bike. I’m trying to post new photos but the site is not working for me at this time. Maybe later...


----------



## anders1 (Jul 17, 2018)

anders1 said:


> Hey that’s cool, pretty much the same bike. I’m trying to post new photos but the site is not working for me at this time. Maybe later...





49autocycledeluxe said:


> frame and fork look like my bike in my avatar. mine is a 46. my rust is darker.


----------



## anders1 (Jul 17, 2018)

anders1 said:


> View attachment 839867
> 
> View attachment 839868
> 
> ...


----------



## anders1 (Jul 17, 2018)

Still going to hit those fenders with some rubbing compound as well


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 17, 2018)

anders1 said:


> Still going to hit those fenders with some rubbing compound as well




Get some masking tape the width of the pin stripes, mask them pins up and polish away.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 17, 2018)

I say leave it alone. I have a "skip tooth" drivetrain on it now.


----------



## anders1 (Jul 17, 2018)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I say leave it alone. I have a "skip tooth" drivetrain on it now. View attachment 839871
> 
> View attachment 839872



Sweet ride


----------



## anders1 (Jul 19, 2018)

Found a really nice matching patina chain guard. Really happy with this. Inching along...


----------



## anders1 (Jul 27, 2018)

Done for now! Very happy with the way it turned out. Enjoy the ride...


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 28, 2018)

I'm with Shawn, a little rubbing compound, being light around the pinstripes, and they should come out great. Very cool project. Glad it's back on the road.
Ride on 
Sean


----------

